# Need help building logs please!



## amccabe (12 Jun 2014)

Hi, I'm looking to build a bed but have never made anything from wood before, have finally decided to learn! I want a headboard with 3 logs going across held up by 3 poles. I'd put a pic up but I'm not allowed. I figure if I build a skeleton I can then use bendy MDF to go around and put caps on the end. But I'm pretty clueless as to how the skeleton should look, considering it needs holes for the poles and then needs to keep the logs in place, whether it would be strong enough etc. could anyone give me some advice please?! Would be much appreciated!


----------



## nev (12 Jun 2014)

you could make your logs from semi circled of mdf or ply, fixed onto a flat sheet as a support for your flexi mdf or similar, so no frame really required?


----------



## amccabe (15 Jun 2014)

This is the bed I want to make


----------



## amccabe (15 Jun 2014)

These are the discs for the frame, they will be spaced roughly around 20cm apart, do you think this will be enough support? Also does anyone know of flexi mdf that can bend to that radius?!


----------



## amccabe (15 Jun 2014)

The pic above are the discs that the poles will go into obviously so need to be bigger


----------



## Chrispy (15 Jun 2014)

Both flexy ply or MDF will go round that OK. And I don't think you will need all those ribs, just one at the back for the join which is the tricky bit, getting both edges well held down. Personally I think I'd use ply as it doesn't have the voids as the MDF has and because the veneers are so very thick you can shape the join area after glue up.


----------



## amccabe (15 Jun 2014)

I probably don't need so many ribs, just wanted to play it safe with it being my first venture into making something from wood and want them to be as strong as possible. I've read that neatform MDF has a minimum bend radius of 150mm and others 200mm. I need a bend radius of 90mm so I think I'd have to get it specially made or something?! Never thought to use ply though so I'll definitely look into that thanks! Although I'm pretty clueless when you talk about the veneers and shaping the join up area ha!


----------



## KevM (21 Jun 2014)

Perhaps not the finish you're looking for, but have you considered round fencing poles? Alternatively, some bamboo poles?

Dark Bamboo Poles 150/180mm £47 for a 3 pack



> Diameter: 150/180mm
> Length: 3.00 meters long
> comes in varying sizes - per pole and 3 pole packs
> Ideal for garden structures, uprights and poles


----------

